# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Neurobridge, Ohio State University Wexner Medical Center and Battelle Memorial Institute

## Airicist

Contributors:

Ohio State University Wexner Medical Center

Battelle Memorial Institute

----------


## Airicist

Paralyzed man moves his hand controlled by his own brain for the first time. 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> A man in Ohio has become the first patient ever to move his
> paralyzed hand using his own thoughts. Doctors at The Ohio
> State University Wexner Medical Center have teamed up with
> researchers from Battelle on the rollout of Neurobridge
> technology, that could someday give patients more control over
> damaged or paralyzed limbs.

----------


## Airicist

Using Neurobridge 

Published on Jun 25, 2014




> (COLUMBUS, Ohio) June 2014 -- A man in Ohio has become the first patient ever to move his paralyzed hand by using his thoughts. In a small, crowded laboratory at The Ohio State University Wexner Medical Center, 23-year old Ian Burkhart looked closely at his hand, squinted with concentration and made a fist as doctors, neuroscientists and engineers from Battelle, and Ian's family gasped.
> 
> The breakthrough was made possible by a cutting-edge technology called Neurobridge developed by researchers at Battelle, working with doctors at Ohio State. The special software that interprets brain signals and one-of-a-kind sleeve, developed by Chad Bouton, and his team at Battelle, helps create a bypass for Ian's spinal cord.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neurobridge device allows quadriplegic to move his own hand"
A quadriplegic man has become the first to move his own hand just by using his thoughts, using a new device that bypasses the injured site.

by Michelle Starr
June 24, 2014

----------

